# Emerald dwarf rasbora & Celestial pearl danio



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone keep Emerald dwarf rasbora (Microrasbora erythromicron) and Celestial pearl danio together? I have read that they might cross breed... anyone one know this to be true for a fact? 

I'm thinking of adding 20+ to my 40+ CPDs. But first I want to make sure they get along and won't crossbreed.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Erythromicron are in the genera Microrasbora while the CPD are not. Usually fish need to be in the same genera to hybridize. However, please note that danio and rasbora taxonomy is updated almost daily. CPDs have moved from genus to genus several times since their discovery in 2006. This means they may be moved again and could indeed be more closely related to erythromicron than their name implies. 

With that being said, I really would not worry about them interbreeding. If they were livebearers or another fish with high fecundity in a display tank, yes, it could be bad. Since these guys are egg scatterers, fry are not likely to survive in a display tank. If they do hybridize, you won't be doing any harm because those hybrids will be eaten. 

BUT, I think it would be interesting to try to hybridize them just to see if it is possible. I'm not saying market the fry- no no, please don't think I mean that. But if we';re talking about taxonomy and seeing who is related, it would be interesting to see what behavior and breeding says. Most taxonomy is DNA dependent, so knowing a bit more about the fish's behavior vs it's DNA would be interesting. 

 Hope that helps you make a decision.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Indeed it does, I went and bought 24 Erythromicron an are right now in their first week in quarantine.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

No prob- good luck. Both fish are beautiful and I think you will find the emeralds to be a bit more outgoing than the CPD. (Thus more fun to keep!  )


----------

